# Need advise on HT Speakers (Boxin Day Sale)



## Italbro (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Great deal going on at Futureshop for Boxing day. 

I need your help see if this is worthed :dontknow::...are they good speakers ?

Receiver: Onkyo 708 (already have it)

Futureshop deal:
Klipsch Tower Speaker (RF62) (pair) 699$ + tax
Energy 9" Subwoofer (ESW-M8) : 399$ + tax
Klipsch Bookshelf Speakers: 379 + tax
Klipsch Centre Channel Speaker (RC-62): 349 + tax

Any advise are welcome.

Thank you!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Klipsch does indeed make quality Speakers. They are especially good for Home Theatre. Thanks to them being Horn Loaded, Klipschs are amazingly Efficient and will play quite loud with very little Amplifier Power. To the point that you might see a reduction in your Utility Bills thanks to them requiring less Energy than Conventional Speakers.

What I do not know is how much of a Discount these Prices represent as I am not too familiar with the Canadian AV Market. If this represents a large Discount and provided you like their Sound Quality, I would jump on them.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Italbro (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi JJ,

Thanks for the feedback. My main concern is the quality of it, the sound of it. I am a big Movie and Sport fan...I like the sound clear and not necessary loud.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Italbro said:


> Hi JJ,
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. My main concern is the quality of it, the sound of it. I am a big Movie and Sport fan...I like the sound clear and not necessary loud.


Hello,
Given those circumstances, I really think the Maggies would be an excellent choice.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Italbro (Oct 27, 2010)

Might sound stupid but what are Maggies speakers ?


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 23, 2010)

Those Klipsch's are great HT speakers :T
with them being horn loaded the clear sound is excellent . i might add that most with that set-up go for a better sub with the SVS PC12-NSD or PB12-NSD being a great choice 
them being one of the best bang for the Buck state-of-art Bang:hsd:
but that is good price ! 
& I had a RC-62 it was killer (replaced by a modded CS-1 )
Stay away from the Klipsch subs as they are not that good compared to others


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Actually, I am the stupid one. I have been Posting on 2 Different Speaker Threads. One about Magneplanar (Maggies) Speakers and your Thread about the Klipschs. Magneplanars are the Polar Opposite of Klipschs in that they are fairly difficult to drive and are not very Efficient. They are wonderful for Music provided a powerful Amplifier.

Being a Movie and Sport Fan, Klipschs would be an excellent choice. Again, their ability to Output super high SPL's with very little Amplifier Power makes them quite versitile. If using an Entry Level AVR, the Klipschs would really bring out the best in it. If using a high powered AVR, you will save Energy Costs from them needing so little Power to reach Reference Levels.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 23, 2010)

if those are the RB61 bookshelf's then that is a killer system at a great price 
just that sub would be lacking with the quality of those speakers


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Being a Movie and Sport Fan, Klipschs would be an excellent choice. Again, their ability to Output super high SPL's with very little Amplifier Power makes them quite versitile. If using an Entry Level AVR, the Klipschs would really bring out the best in it. If using a high powered AVR, you will save Energy Costs from them needing so little Power to reach Reference Levels.
> Cheers,
> JJ


+1 to that. Being that the Klipschs are a very easy load on amps they would make a great speaker for any entry level AVR.:T


----------



## Italbro (Oct 27, 2010)

Fastslappy, yes they are RB61 bookshelfs. Also, are you saying that the Energy 9" Subwoofer (ESW-M8) is not worthed ? Ive read great reviews on it.

Question for bambino...Onkyo 708 is considered entry level AVR ?

Thank you everyone for your help!


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 23, 2010)

The 708 is great A/V & more than enuff power & is a mid range A/V 
the Energy 9" is not a good match for that system when watching movies IMO


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The TX-NR708 is not an Entry Level AVR, but is not a Flagship either. It is an excellent platform with all of the Features needed to make a HT great. I especially like that it offers Preamp Outputs for adding an outboard Amplifier.

The 708 does meet THX Select2 Plus Certification, but not the far more stringent THX Ultra 2 Plus Certification. The difference between the 2 is all in the Amplifier Section demands to meet each Certification. In this case, the Klipschs Efficency would truly be an asset as they will play at Reference Levels with far less demands on the Amplifiers in the Onkyo. Especially if running 7.1, the Klipschs would be an excellent match for your Onkyo.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Italbro (Oct 27, 2010)

OK great.

Just purchased speakers...missing only sub.

Got a question here regarding the Sub...I am finishing my basement and purchased some wall plates at Monoprice. How many speaker connections (red-black) is there in the back for good subs ? I see some with 2 and even 4. Just want to make sure I put the correct amount of wires and wall plates.

Also to add to this, is the location of the sub makes a difference ? if i put it on the floor next to my AVR be ok ?
Regards,


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 23, 2010)

Italbro said:


> OK great.
> 
> Just purchased speakers...missing only sub.
> 
> ...


 powered subs have a single cable much like an RCA cable 
any quality sub is going to be self powered & coming off an 708 (I have an Onkyo 707 in my bedroom & an 807 in the Man-Cave ) there is a single wire output on the 708 for a self powered sub, 2 single wire out puts in fact in case you want dual subs .
look ,I know that sub is appealing @ that price but if go lowball on a sub & if you are unhappy with it then you are out the cost of the inferior sub 

You saved a wad of cash on the Klipsch's Soo put a good effort in getting a sub you will be happy with .That said an extra $300 you can get a world class sub @ SVS the PC12-NSD has a small foot print and if you need a box the PB12-NSD will do also


http://www.svsound.com/products-sub-cyl-pc12_nsd.cfm

I have the PC12-NSD & love them, tight & not sloppy with music & just Killer with movies ( I can feel the Helicopters coming before I hear them in the Movie "The Hurt Locker " ) 
there is a PB10-NSD in the Close-Out stock @ SVS right now if can't do the extra cash !
http://www.svsound.com/products-sub-box-10nsd.cfm

anyway Good luck 

Mike


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Congrats on the Klipschs. I think that the SVS would be an excellent choice as well. I would also look at Hsu Research, and eD as well. If you have your AVR placed on the Floor, you might want to consider placing it on at least an End Table or ideally an AV Rack. A Picture of your Room would help in determining the best placement for a Subwoofer.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Italbro said:


> Question for bambino...Onkyo 708 is considered entry level AVR ?


Actually i was just quoteing JJ, i don't keep up on Onkyo enough to know this but if i recall looking at all there other AVR's i would say yes.:T


----------



## Italbro (Oct 27, 2010)

Trying to upload image...not working to good.


----------



## Italbro (Oct 27, 2010)

Here is a plan of my basement I am finishing at the moment. As you can see, i was considering putting my SUB between my inwall Rack and my Speaker. Is that ok ? can this create issues ?

Also, ive been looking at lots of different sub and seems like many have different connections. is this the correct wire ? Will i need only one ?
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10236&cs_id=1023603&p_id=2680&seq=1&format=2

Just looking at purchasing some final stuff at monoprice and need to know what to get.

Thanks


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes that is the cable that you need for a powered sub 

as for locating your sub that will depend on where it sounds best 
rule of thumb is that they be placed just off a front corner like a few feet in from the right or left 


that Energy 9 sub you were looking at only goes down to 32 Hz while the SVS will go down to 12 Hz & that make a Big difference in LFE while watching movies 




the surrounds "should be" off to the side in line with your listening positions, not behind you ( you lose alot of the effect having them behind your ears )
i know that they will look better in the rear corners but they will not sound their best there


----------



## Italbro (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Will make sure to move my bookshelf a little closer.

As for the Sub, ill look into the SVS. As for the positionning of it, if I understand correctly, the way its placed now looks good ? few feet away from the back end, next to my tower speaker. Is that correct ?

Thanks!


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes ! I'd suggest moving the surrounds about 3 feet forward outta the corners ,angle them back slightly back at the Listening Position 
the sub, you can move about to suit your needs .. \
SVS has a 45 day no questions asked return policy also


----------



## Italbro (Oct 27, 2010)

Fastslappy, sorry for all the questions...would it be better if I put it under my screen, between my Tower Speaker and my Center Speaker pointing back at the Listening Position ?

Thanks!


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 23, 2010)

Yeah that is the ideal spot ( mine are 3 feet from the right corner ) & you can go with a cylinder as they are down firing 
(all subs are omni-directional ) and the lower the sub will produce in Hz the better the LFE will be 
that sub has less of a foot print & actually has a more effective bass response 
direct firing subs are for looks only the best subs are the cylinders , as they don't have to be ported , weight less , ship @ a lower cost 
by put the center RC-62 & the sub behind the screen you take most of the eye catching features out of the room & only the screen is focused on 
before you mount the surrounds on the walls plz test them out on placement & find a sweet spot 
choose a mount that you can aim the surrounds to suit your taste.
What i did was e-mail Jack @ SVS with a diagram of my room & he showed the best place to put the sub .I got an reply in hours 


"And feel free to FAX us a diagram of your room if you are looking for an appraisal of what subwoofer system is best for you and your budget. Keep in mind ALL room dimensions are key, as are openings to other rooms. Include your name, e-mail address and your proposed subwoofer budget. SVS FAX is (585) 486-1787. Of course you can instead e-mail the same information in a .jpg or other compact image format to [email protected]"

Mike


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 23, 2010)

as what i did in my bedroom I added later some book shelves high left/right up in the corners of the front wall & used the 707 high feature (the 708 has it also) to extend my sound stage . this was a massive improvement in realism in a good sound edited movie when listening to DTS Blu-Rays 
i did this also in the Man-cave with my modded Klipsch Heritage's the A/V there is an Onkyo 807
here's a thread about all this 
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/av-home-theater/37497-front-height-speakers.html


----------



## Italbro (Oct 27, 2010)

Hey FastSlappy, whats Jacks full email adress ? Ill do that and see what he says.

Thank you!


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 23, 2010)

Just put 
"attn : Jack" in the subject line of the email I linked to ,he'll get it


----------

